# Work Lights



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I did a search and really didn't find much info.

What are you using for work lights.

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tripod


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use 200 watt bulbs. I used to use 300. I find most halogens produce a lot of shadows.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> I did a search and really didn't find much info.
> 
> What are you using for work lights.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all replies.



I like my halogens, I have like 5 single free standing, and a set of double lights on an upright stand.

Bring lots of extension cords :thumbsup:

ps watch out,. they're hot!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

500 watt halogen stands. They do produce shadows but also the best lighting IMO.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Tripod


 
That looks sweet, I need to get one. I use the little bulldog lights, they are not very good, blow out constantly, and the dual telescoping version is terrible, have to tighten stand constantly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The walls being illuminated are Aura AF-310 Subtle in Matte finish, first coat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott, a friend has one of those, sweeeet. My only objection is the large foot print.

I bought at a yard sale one of those old brass lamps with three regular sockets surrounding a center three way.

I rewired so they are all regular and on one switch.

I've put the curly Q lights in them so they don't burn me. I found some 110 watt (equiv) cury Q's. It's like a total of 440 watts. Even my eyes can see to seam and trim well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You are right Bill. Its a large footprint. And to be honest, we have about 4 tripods and two of them are laying on the shop floor, which is the next stop before the junkpile. They are a little fragile. I always carry them in the back seat of back floor of my extracab and somehow they manage to break. However, they are at a price point that makes their service life somewhat palatable.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But they are sexy looking. Bringing in that tube with the strap on your shoulder impresses the HO.

I had a feeling they could break easily. But I do love the light they generate


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> But they are sexy looking. Bringing in that tube with the strap on your shoulder impresses the HO.
> 
> I had a feeling they could break easily. But I do love the light they generate


That is why I use 200 watt bulbs on a clamp fixture. No shadows just straight light and you hook one or two in a room and it is just bright. Plus if the bulb breaks or blows or burns out it is just another 3 dollar light bulb to replace.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I stopped using incandescents because I hated the burn scars on my upper arms. I could not stop from bumping into them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I stopped using incandescents because I hated the burn scars on my upper arms. I could not stop from bumping into them.


Been there. I just have not found one of the curlies in a 200 watt version.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have a couple sets of halogens, one compact florescent stand, and actually use a clip on brim light a lot, that way im never in my own shadow for cutting. The halogens are great for heating up lunch  and the CF is great for lighting smaller rooms or when I don't want it to get to hot. Also a much whiter light instead of the yellow from the halogen. It was like $120 for the CF stand as opposed to like $20 for the halogen.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been using THIS ONE for a month or so and like it so far. Stays nice & cool.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Tripod


I bought one of those last year, unboxed it, set it up, turned it on, turned it off, put it back in the box, returned it. Just wasnt that impressed overall.

Bill, I know a couple of _really_ old timers who use the same set-up you describe. Their comment is to use lighting as close to possible as what the HO will have in their homes. ("Never seen a damn Halogen in persons house yet") Guess it makes sense.

One thing I started wearing a few years ago is the ball caps with the built in leds. (I guess with the med problems the wife thinks I'm going blind...she came home with three more in different colors, even got a camo.) I sure like em. Cant do the head-band ones as they never feel comfortable.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I have used the led headlights, I haven't found one bright as I would like though...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> One thing I started wearing a few years ago is the ball caps with the built in leds. (I guess with the med problems the wife thinks I'm going blind...she came home with three more in different colors, even got a camo.) I sure like em. Cant do the head-band ones as they never feel comfortable.


ya know, a friend gave me one of those last b-day. Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The guys love those lights that clip on the brim, great for caulking/painting in the closets.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I make a light box out of clear plastic with 4 100w equivalent florescents in it. No heat, couple of these light up a room nice.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> I make a light box out of clear plastic with 4 100w equivalent florescents in it. No heat, couple of these light up a room nice.


That looks pretty neat!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tried adding a mirror/mylar in the back of it? I might have to make one and try it - I am sick of the burns from a 300 w bulb as well!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple of people have suggested that- but I like the 360 light part. I make a wood base ( that acts as a cord wind) and can set it on something . 

Other nice thing- draws little power. If you're running a pump the light won't kick off a 15 amp breaker. I use those white household extension cords- all I need. Nobody lifts 'em.


----------

